# 32" LCD TV suggestions



## pincy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

I'm looking to purchase a 32" LCD TV. My main criteria is great Picture quality and good sound output. My budget is 25K-30K (lower the better!!). I've shortlisted: 

LG LCD 32LK430
Panasonic TH-L32U30D (With 3year warranty) 
Samsung LA32D550K1R
Samsung LA32D580K4R

Also, it should be Full HD....Thanks in advance.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Samsung LA32D580K4R
2. Samsung LA32D550K1R


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 11, 2011)

You can also get Samsung 4 series 32" LED 32D4003 for under 30k but it is not Full HD.

Or if you wanna go for LCD only then choose any of the samsung models, both of them are exactly same the only difference is that 580 has got better speakers so you will get better(or can say louder) sound quality


----------



## pincy (Dec 11, 2011)

@MegaMind....thanks, @ aroraanant...how is the Panasonic compared to both the Samsung models? It has 178 degree viewing angle and comes with 3 year warranty? 

Also, should I get a HD ready LED TV or Full HD LCD TV?  

Would Philips Full HD LED TV be a good buy?

*www.flipkart.com/tv-video/televisi...LA--&ref=363b4d64-2f1a-4777-ba0d-a84d2d1c732c


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

^^Go for Full HD TV


----------



## pincy (Dec 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Go for Full HD TV



Philips??


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 11, 2011)

pincy said:


> @ aroraanant...how is the Panasonic compared to both the Samsung models? It has 178 degree viewing angle and comes with 3 year warranty?
> 
> Also, should I get a HD ready LED TV or Full HD LCD TV?
> 
> ...



Don't know much about it,but if you give me some time then I can inquire about the same and then let you know.
And obviously FULL HD is better but it is more useful if you have FULL HD DTH connection and you gonna watch full hd movies.
Or simply consider Samsung LA32D580K4R,it has got an awesome sound quality(its really loud)
And remember one thing the sound of LEDs will always be little less louder when compared to LCDs(as told to me by salesperson at many showrooms and also I have noticed the same)
Or I can suggest you one more option if you can increase your budget Samsung 5 series LED 32D5000 available for 35k


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 11, 2011)

pincy said:


> @MegaMind....thanks, @ aroraanant...how is the Panasonic compared to both the Samsung models? It has 178 degree viewing angle and comes with 3 year warranty?
> 
> Also, should I get a HD ready LED TV or Full HD LCD TV?
> 
> ...




increase your budget a little bit and get this 
Flipkart: Samsung 32 Inches Full HD LED UA32D5000PRMXL: Television


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Or simply consider Samsung LA32D580K4R,it has got an awesome sound quality(its really loud)



It has got an inbuilt sub which makes the sound quality better...


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> It has got an inbuilt sub which makes the sound quality better...



Agreed


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> It has got an inbuilt sub which makes the sound quality better...



Thanks for the info bro.
But I already knew that


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

I own a Panasonic L32U30D.
In case you plan to play files with different format with this tV,
then you should note the following.
I was not able to play the following
* DAT Movie file
* FLV video file
* MPEG Video
* MP4 Video (need to check this again)
* MPV Video
* VOB Video

Regards,
Murali


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 16, 2011)

pmk316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a Panasonic L32U30D.
> In case you plan to play files with different format with this tV,
> ...



which files your tv supports


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

AVI, DIVX, MKV, WMV works fine.
Also MP3, WMA, JPG works.

Subtitles with AVI does not work. I had file with same name with .SRT extension also with .SUB extension, does not work.

Lots of scope for improvement. Any buyers of these model, keep the above points in mind.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 18, 2011)

pmk316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> AVI, DIVX, MKV, WMV works fine.
> Also MP3, WMA, JPG works.
> ...



you shortlisted sony and samsung and purchased panasonic

anyway congrats


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi,

The Panasonic TV i purchased was for my bedroom. The primary use would be watching TV in case other TV in Hall is busy and may be cartoon channels for the kid and so on.

I sold my Sony CRT TV in the hall and am planing to buy a LCD TV.
Here the primary use would be TV, DVD playback, USB playback, 5.1 home theater effect and so on.
This is where i need either SONY or SAMSUNG. And i have selected SAMSUNG.

I have placed a order for SAMSUNG LA32D580K4R through FLIPKART. Yet to receive it. Should receive it this week.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 19, 2011)

pmk316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Panasonic TV i purchased was for my bedroom. The primary use would be watching TV in case other TV in Hall is busy and may be cartoon channels for the kid and so on.
> 
> ...



samsung tv supports ntfs, it means samsung easily  supports 1TB hdd


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 19, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> samsung tv supports ntfs, it means samsung easily  supports 1TB hdd



No it doesn't detect a 1TB HDD. Tested on Samsung LA32D550K1R


----------



## choudang (Dec 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> No it doesn't detect a 1TB HDD. Tested on Samsung LA32D550K1R



yes, WD mybook 1 TB is doing a gr8 job for me 


after winning the battle between LCD and LED, finally i have got LA32D550K1R @ 29600 from Jumbo, DLF mall, vasant kunj.

the decision to go for LA32D550K1R instead of LA32D580K4R is a very small config which i don't want with TV. apart from 800 wt speaker and resume option, both has same config. as i will use my own speaker system, 800 wt is useless for me. and secondly 580 is not having the resume option, if you paused the movie and played again, it will start from beginning (i have not experienced, as per my friend as sumsung owner review)

LA32D550K1R is pretty good with details and picture quality. but little disappointed that it does not play .wmv and .avi files, but playing mkv/mk2s formats. subtitle is working (have both .sub and .srt for korean movies and its working fine)

awaiting for HD connection from AirTel to check HD thing, but all my full HD BRRips are working fine.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 20, 2011)

choudang said:


> yes, WD mybook 1 TB is doing a gr8 job for me
> 
> 
> after winning the battle between LCD and LED, finally i have got LA32D550K1R @ 29600 from Jumbo, DLF mall, vasant kunj.
> ...



but my samsung tv plays wmv and avi files flawlessly 

source


----------



## pmk316 (Dec 31, 2011)

I own a samsung  LA32D580K4R, it supports 1TB hard disk. Plays almost all file formats without any problems.

The below problem is solved
>> Subtitles with AVI does not work. I had file with same name with
>> .SRT extension also with .SUB extension, does not work.
By default subtitles are disabled, you have to manually enable them. I am able to get subtitles displayed with avi files now.

The major disappointment is inability to play mp4 files.
Some times files dont play, sometimes only video comes no audio.

I would have rather purchased 2 samsung LA32D580K4R rather than buying
the 1 panasonic L32U30D & 1 samsung LA32D580K4R.


----------

